# 2 year old constantly falling over!!



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

hiya, im getting a bit worried about izzy now as she is always falling over! she is constantly covered in bruises  and im starting to worry about the effect its gonna have on her poor head as shes always landing on it! she never looks where shes going so keeps falling over any obstical in her way, im scared to let go of her hand when we are out as im worried she'll fall and hit her head in the concrete, when she does hit her head do i need to get it checked out? i dont want to seem like a parinoid mum going to a+e every time she falls but also i dont want to ignor it incase its serious? thamk you
lisa


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi lisa,

i am so sorry.... i totally missed you hun   
am sorry   

had a horrid few weeks with theo so things have been hard.........

2 year olds can be very clumsy (believe me i have seen lots on my ward!!) but this is one of those things that is really hard to assess without seeing her..... have others commented on her clumsiness?? 

i think personally i would get her checked over by your hv just to reassure that all is ok... or has she been checked all ready??

As for head injury.... i would say if the child cries immediately and is fine in her self there is no need to worry but if there are any concerns... ie vomitng, dizzyness, more sleepy than usual then get her chesked!!

do not feel worried about wasting time as you should always be safe rather than sorry....

again i apologise for the lateness of mu reply hun  

luv v xxxx


----------



## lisa.m (Mar 31, 2006)

hiya, she had her 2yr check on fri and i told the hv then, she just said 'oh well' and carried on with what she was doing, the last couple of weeks shes been biting her twin   shes never been aggressive before but now if maddies got something she wants she'll scream and if she cant take it of her then she bites her   how do i stop this from happening, i move her if i think shes gonna bite but sometimes it just happens soo fast i cant stop it in time, other than that she is a realy good girl, very kind and gentle, i realy want to stop this now before they start nursery, any advice
lisa


----------

